
Ask HN: Which mechanical keyboard switches do you use for programming? - varrock
Do you prefer a tactile or linear switch? And of those types, which switches have done you well in the programming field?
======
PaulHoule
I keep multiple keyboards around.

I can reduce the sound my keyboard makes by slowing my typing down by about
20% but sometimes you want a really quiet keyboard, for instance, if you are
on the phone.

